# system requirement override



## mitchelgibson (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a 400 MHz PowerPC G4 Running Mac OSX 10.4.11...

A friend gave me a Macsoft Age of Mythology game...and I installed it...even tho i didnt meet the system requirements..i thought it still might play..just slower.....it wont even open from the icon.....sad.

is there a way to override this ............help


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 21, 2008)

The system requirements are no _that_ high after all.
I would recommend getting a system that meets the system requirements. Depending on how much RAM you have, upgrading that might do the trick, otherwise... well, your Mac is 9 years old. Maybe that will do better with the older games?


----------

